# Weber River Retriever Club Hunt Test May 9-10



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Weber River Retriever Club 2009 Spring Hunt Test (Double Junior, Single Senior, Single Master)

Saturday, May 09, 2009 - Sunday, May 10, 2009

Held in Corinne , UT

Entries Close: Thursday, April 30, 2009 11:59:59 PM CST

Event Type: AKC Hunting Test
Event Number: 2009622801 & 02

This event is open for entries until 4/30 on www.entryexpress.net If you have questions on how to use EE, please let me know. We are hosting two Junior tests - (one on saturday and one on Sunday), One Senior test which will be on Saturday, One Master test which will begin on saturday.

We are hoping to have a large turnout and look forward to a great time!!! We are also looking for a few people who are willing to help work for a few hours during the test.

Please feel free to contact me wih any questions.

Thanks, Travis Skeen
[email protected] 
801-391-4024


----------

